# Check out this bloody mary



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Took the lady for breakfast today and check out the bloody Mary's we found. They were delicious and made with bacon vodka.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Vodka, bacon, celery and clamato juice....heaven in a glass


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

There's a donut on there......that thing is excellent.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

At first glance I thought that donut was a lobstah tail. _Then_ it would be excellent.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Crazy bloody maries are definitely becoming a huge trend. Here is one you can get in Milwaukee

"It includes the standard Sobelmans garnish (cheese, sausage, pickle, olive, onion, mushroom, asparagus, scallion, shrimp, lemon,brussels sprout, tomato & celery) for 4 regular Bloodies, two Baconadoes (skewers of bacon-wrapped jalapeno cheeseballs) & a whole fried chicken, fresh from Ray's Butcher Shoppe in Greenfield, Wisconsin!"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

zcziggy said:


> Vodka, bacon, celery and clamato juice....heaven in a glass


Add some salt and pepper, lemon, hot sauce, warcestershire and horse radish and you have a delicious Caesar


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Bigjohn said:


> Crazy bloody maries are definitely becoming a huge trend. Here is one you can get in Milwaukee
> 
> "It includes the standard Sobelmans garnish (cheese, sausage, pickle, olive, onion, mushroom, asparagus, scallion, shrimp, lemon,brussels sprout, tomato & celery) for 4 regular Bloodies, two Baconadoes (skewers of bacon-wrapped jalapeno cheeseballs) & a whole fried chicken, fresh from Ray's Butcher Shoppe in Greenfield, Wisconsin!"
> 
> ...


A good majority of the stores I oversee for work are in Greenfield. Also moving about 10 minutes north of Greenfield come August. Definitely will have to check it out


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm a big fan of just the simple Bloody Beer. Clamato and any kind of Lager. If it's morning time, I make it a red eye with a raw egg yoke


----------

